# First time removal. Am I over my head?



## Garinder0 (May 2, 2016)

If you're doing a cut out, charge for it. Collect swarms for free. I would probably hold off doing a cut out until after you've had bees for a while and are comfortable with them. Swarms are pretty easy to collect, watch a video or two before you do it though.


----------



## Jarod (Jun 23, 2016)

I already know I'm not comfortable with the one in the eve of the house. But I'm okay with the one in the tree trunk. It's right at eye level. I'm going to try and look at it at every angle possible and go from there. I don't want to screw up but also feel as though I'll never learn until I try.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Do the easiest one first then you will have more confidence for more complicated cut-outs. Most people think you will get free bees by doing this WORK for them. It's work and you may or may not get the queen and/or the whole colony. Of the few cut-outs I've done, 1 flew away as in a swarm never to be seen by me again.The second was a tree that came down in a storm and cooled and killed the comb and brood that I salvaged. The third was in an old abandoned church steeple that I came to trap out in the spring to find the colony dead.

So now when I'm asked to remove colonies I treat it as work and charge $55 per hour to do the work. I give no guarantee as to how long it will will take and I do not do the reconstruction, I'm not a general contractor. So far this year no one has been willing to pay me for my time and efforts. Swarms are much easier and can get you free bees. free varroa mites.


----------



## Jarod (Jun 23, 2016)

I was also contact about a swarm on a low hanging branch. Easy pickings. To bad I was on duty and unable to get it. I agree with your logic. I'll do the easy one first. See how things turn out. Thank you.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I would find another beek to help on at least one cut out or trap out first. I have gotten several beeks started on them and then just back up to let them do the hard dirty work that it is. 
I use a bee vac and it is almost an essential tool, I call it "crowd control". 
We are having a dearth here and it is very hot. Once you open up a cut out and other bees smell the honey it will be a robbing frenzy. Be sure you have buckets *with* lids to keep things closed up. If you have never been around bees it can be a little intense with them bouncing off of your head.

Yes, be sure to charge for your efforts, if you don't you will wish you had. 
These people need your services worse than you need their bees!!


----------



## Jarod (Jun 23, 2016)

G3farms said:


> I think I would find another beek to help on at least one cut out or trap out first. I have gotten several beeks started on them and then just back up to let them do the hard dirty work that it is.
> I use a bee vac and it is almost an essential tool, I call it "crowd control".
> We are having a dearth here and it is very hot. Once you open up a cut out and other bees smell the honey it will be a robbing frenzy. Be sure you have buckets *with* lids to keep things closed up. If you have never been around bees it can be a little intense with them bouncing off of your head.
> 
> ...


There is only one other beek in my county and he replied with a big "no thank you". I'd love to have someone else there. This weekends temps will be in the upper 90's. I know they are swarming around here as well. The home owner said she only concerned because of the resent increase in activity. I'm more than willing to be someone else's assistant on this one if there is anyone in Palo Pinto county in Texas that wants to do it.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Jarod said:


> Should I just man up and remove the easiest one or pass until I've had actual hands on with someone else?


Man up.


----------



## Jarod (Jun 23, 2016)

Well I went and checked them out. Ended up being 3 total. One is in a tree and the home owner is dying of cancer and doesn't care to have them removed. Another was in an old dead oak tree and when we got within 20 feet of it they would get aggressive. We even approached from the rear away from the entrance. One stung the land owner and others took chase as he ran away cussing. The 3rd hive is the one in the old hotel. The wall they are in is about 10' long and 10' tall. They are coming out of and going into multiple places within that wall. It sounded like a window unit running even though it doesn't have electrify turned onto the building. IF I could find someone to help I'd love to try and cut that one out.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Be careful of the africanized, sounds like the 2nd bunch might have been AHB.


----------



## Jarod (Jun 23, 2016)

I agree. I won't be dealing with that 2nd bunch. The land owner said his sting was the final straw for him. Multiple members of his family have been stung on multiple occasions. He's "going to deal with them".


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

I recommend to get some bee through traditional means (buying a nuc or package) and keep them for a year. Then collect a few swarms the following year. In the third year, you may want to think about doing a couple removals. But, they are hard work and the bees are not guaranteed. 

Get some good hands on experience with bees before trying to keep removal bees. You will have much better success.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Yes you are in over your head. But then again we all are when it comes to something we have never tried before. Do your best to prepare for the removal and then just do it. You will make mistakes, but learn from them. 
I remember my first removal years ago. I made a few mistakes, but gained knowledge and tweaked my approach and equipment. Now it's a sideline business that keeps my removal techs busy. 
As a builder first and a beekeeper second, we can remove and repair.


----------



## Jarod (Jun 23, 2016)

I've contacted a few other bee keepers in surrounding counties. A few have shown interest. I'm hoping they will decide to do it and allow me to assist.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 5, 2016)

I would try to find someone to help you do the cut out. They may not be as simple as they appear once you dig into them. I also recommend researching a contract to have the property owner sign releasing you of liability and stating you are not responsible for reconstruction. There are several out there, many on this forum even. Good luck!


----------



## Jarod (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you. I told my wife if I started doing them I need some form of Release Of Liability for folks to sign. I'm new to this forum and honestly slightly confused by it. But I'll play around on here until I find it.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 5, 2016)

Here is a sample. Im sure there are many more. 

http://www.three-peaks.net/PDF/Bee Cut-Out Contract and Checklist.pdf


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't speak for the people in your area. I know here if you tear into someones home here and cause damage to it you are liable for that damage. So one thing I believe goes along with doing cut outs from homes is construction or remodel knowledge and experience. As an example I just removed bees form a home that was only 6 months old. I got not only the home owners but the builders the builders permission before touching that house. The builder told me they would do the repairs after the fact but they where not going to remove the bees. I still had to convince them I knew what I was doing tearing into the house. Uneasy about tearing someones house apart? I would definitely say pass. I have never once been nervous about what I intended to do. Now starting in and finding something unexpected. that has happened but I am also able to deal with that. Like removing the siding only to find it is a false wall covering old stone or brick. that is really fun. Took the siding off one home to find it was really a log cabin. Now why someone would cover logs with regular siding is beyond me. but they did it.


----------

